# tools



## jimjam30 (Apr 20, 2008)

can anyone tell me if its ok to bring all my tools ie. drills sanders hedgecutters etc will they all still work in spain


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Coming from the UK, they should work ok - but you'll require a change of plug.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimjam30 said:


> can anyone tell me if its ok to bring all my tools ie. drills sanders hedgecutters etc will they all still work in spain


as bev says, power tools will work OK here.
As will most electrical goods, white goods .... the only problem I've discovered is that my cd drawers seem unhappy about opening here, and need a bit of coaching!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm not sure whether this is still the case - but I do recall that TV's seemed to be rather country dependant epecially those that AUTO-tune. 

But power tools etc will work fine. THE PROBLEM soon will be that as plugs are supposed to be moulded onto the wire - finding Euro plugs to put on your UK plugged wire may get awkward. I bought a whole load of travel plug adapters in the UK - Argos I think.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> I'm not sure whether this is still the case - but I do recall that TV's seemed to be rather country dependant epecially those that AUTO-tune.
> QUOTE]
> 
> No, not any more
> There used to be sound issues on terrestial TV on older sets but not now I think, and of course SKY is not a problem anyway as long as you have a dish of the right size


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

chris(madrid) said:


> I'm not sure whether this is still the case - but I do recall that TV's seemed to be rather country dependant epecially those that AUTO-tune.
> 
> But power tools etc will work fine. THE PROBLEM soon will be that as plugs are supposed to be moulded onto the wire - finding Euro plugs to put on your UK plugged wire may get awkward. I bought a whole load of travel plug adapters in the UK - Argos I think.


The simple rule on the TV is only bring it if it has Scarts as then you can plug Spanish DVD Videos Sattelites etc etc in no problems ..


----------

